# Are linguarama any good?



## natesk8

Hello there!

Longtime fan of Germany, first-time resident wanabee!

I recently got offered a job teaching english from an organisation known as linguarama, has anyone heard of this crowd? I wanted to know about their rep...

Any advice would be great


----------



## James3214

I have heard of them and they are quite big here in Germany. Not sure what they are like to work for or even what the quality of the lessons they provide are. A lot of language schools here in Germany are looking for native English speakers to teach English at the moment. If you have a TEFL or similar qualification so much the better. You probably won't earn a lot to start with though.

Hope it works out though. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## natesk8

Oh really? Well that's good to hear because I've heard mixed opinions about the demand in Germany and was starting to think moving there was hopeless. Linguamara seemed fine but they only offered 6 hours of freelance work a week. Would you think any schools are looking for full time or is freelance just the norm?


----------

